# The most unbelievable thing happened today.



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

Today when in work a pigeon landed on the wall next to the front door of my work, and the most unbelievable thing happened, it sat there and laid an egg on the brick wall in front of my eyes literally one foot away from me. I was completely in shock and could not believe what I had just seen. The egg has a crack in it due to it being laid on a rough stone but it is not leaking so I decided to pick it up take it home and put it into the inqubator and give this miracle a chance at life. 

I have no experience hatching or incubating pigeons,and until now I had no interest in them, but due to the way this literally dropped into my life I am going to give it a chance at life. My question is if the membrane is not broken is there a chance that this bird can still develop and live ? 

I know this is a pigeon and not some exotic bird but the way it came into my life this just feels special to me. I have not thought of anything else and I will figure this out as I go. If anyone has some advise please let me know.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would consult an avian vet for advice. Eggs needs to be incubated at a certain temperature and humidity range that you will need to be able to provide, if it hatches then you will need to hand feed it and if you have no experience with that you need to be shown what to do, it is not an easy task and you have to make sure that you are using a proper formula at the correct temperature.


----------



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

Cody said:


> I would consult an avian vet for advice. Eggs needs to be incubated at a certain temperature and humidity range that you will need to be able to provide, if it hatches then you will need to hand feed it and if you have no experience with that you need to be shown what to do, it is not an easy task and you have to make sure that you are using a proper formula at the correct temperature.


Thanks for the reply I have some experience incubating other types of eggs but not pigeons. I would not have bothered but the way this all happened today it's really made me think that this is just meant to be. I have done some research on temperatures and humidity but besides that I am going into this blind. Some people may find this irresponsible of me but the circumstances surrounding it I believe that this being deserves a chance at life. Thanks again Cody I know this will be a difficult task but I am commited and passionate about birds of all species and my parrots and quail I currently keep have brought me so much joy and happiness that I feel this is the correct thing to do.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck. In addition to consulting with an Avian Veterinarian, you might also contact a Wildlife Rescue that could give you advice.

Please let us know how things progress!*


----------



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Good luck. In addition to consulting with an Avian Veterinarian, you might also contact a Wildlife Rescue that could give you advice.
> 
> Please let us know how things progress!*


Thank you so much for the kind words and the helpful advice, this forum is really friendly and the people on here are just lovely. I will candle the egg in a few days and see if it is fertile, it would be lovely if I could save this lttle one. My budgies and the button quail I keep have brought so much joy and happiness to my life I can not imagine life now without birds, they really are the most precious creatures and I love them so much. I will update you on Sunday or Monday after I have candled them.


----------



## Bea414 (10 mo ago)

Wishing you luck with the little egg! I had to reply when i read your post because i had the sweetest pet pigeon that was found on a sidewalk barely feathered. I am a longtime owner of 3 african greys, budgies, and bourkes, all wonderful birds. I never knew much about.pigeons until i began my research on them and how to best take care of our little Ruthy. What we soon realized, is how special, loving, and smart these birds are, and how attached to the family they get. We had a large cage in our home, but ruthy was allowed alot of out time roaming our house following us everywhere we went, and frequently she fly to our laps and sit on her belly to snooze. We found many pigeon owner groups on the internet and facebook and found out "pigeon diapers" are very common and keep the house clean during the times we let her roam the house. What an invention! She was cleaner than our parrots! Lol! We fell in love with her, and truly hope one day we will have another little pigeon like our sweet Ruthy. Just had to share about these most precious birds. Hope you are able to experience their love too! ❤


----------



## Cookie&Omelette (12 mo ago)

Bea414 said:


> Wishing you luck with the little egg! I had to reply when i read your post because i had the sweetest pet pigeon that was found on a sidewalk barely feathered. I am a longtime owner of 3 african greys, budgies, and bourkes, all wonderful birds. I never knew much about.pigeons until i began my research on them and how to best take care of our little Ruthy. What we soon realized, is how special, loving, and smart these birds are, and how attached to the family they get. We had a large cage in our home, but ruthy was allowed alot of out time roaming our house following us everywhere we went, and frequently she fly to our laps and sit on her belly to snooze. We found many pigeon owner groups on the internet and facebook and found out "pigeon diapers" are very common and keep the house clean during the times we let her roam the house. What an invention! She was cleaner than our parrots! Lol! We fell in love with her, and truly hope one day we will have another little pigeon like our sweet Ruthy. Just had to share about these most precious birds. Hope you are able to experience their love too! ❤


I am really looking forward to it as I believe it deserves a chance at life, but I am also extremely nervous I will be able to keep it alive in the early days. I have spoken too a couple of people online that specialize in pigeons and they have told me what I need to buy to feed it, and also the process and lots of other information. I will update when I know more thanks for the kind words.


----------

